# I'm getting my hair done - here's some of my ideas, what do y'all think?



## user79 (Feb 20, 2007)

I have long dark hair at the moment and getting really bored with it. So here's some ideas I had for my appointment in March. What do you all think?


I was thinking this for color:






Another pic, large: http://www.talkingdesktop.com/Jessica Alba.jpg


And something like this for the cut:












What do you all think? This is a sort of current pic of what my hair looks like now, straightened nonetheless: http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i3.../FOTDs/sb6.jpg


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 20, 2007)

I think it would look fantastic on you.


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 20, 2007)

I think the cut in the last pic would be great on you, but for the color I'm not sure... I like you hair the way they are, but maybe you could do an auburn coloration, it'll be very nice and maybe more in you style.


----------



## Katja (Feb 20, 2007)

*I think the #2 cut would look fab on you, the color is not too far from your current shade, so I def. think you can pull off the subtlies of that shade if you choose to do so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have you always parted your hair in the middle??*


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 20, 2007)

I think the colour would be great but I'm a bit unsure about the cut though.


----------



## little teaser (Feb 20, 2007)

i think it would look awesome on you. but i think you could wear anything your so pretty


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 20, 2007)

agree
i think it would look really good!


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 22, 2007)

the cut is FABULOUS and would look GREAT on you.. the highlights i think would work if they're less stark blonde and more golden/copper... does that make sense???


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 24, 2007)

The cuts are nice, but you have amazing bone structure...maybe cut the layers a bit shorter in the front to focus the attention on your eyes and cheekbones...


----------



## Vixen (Feb 24, 2007)

Mmm... I'm looking at the last picture style that you have and at your avatar and they look really similar!
I think that cut would be great, ultra versatile, some nice bangs and it'd look awesome curled!
And I love the caramel and brown hair colour!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 24, 2007)

The first color would look most natural. It's pretty. I like the second cut myself. The photo wouldn't load for me, so I assume that your hair is something like your avatar, right? I think it would be a nice contrast to have wavy, flowy hair.


----------



## Leopardskinny (Feb 24, 2007)

Gorgeous! I'm so jealous of girls with straight hair. Mine is super curly so I am never able to get a shaped cut. However Im getting my hair cut sometime in the next week in a pretty daring cut for curly hair! I think the colour is lovely, and you should go for the first cut- the one with the hands above her head. That would be beautiful!


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Feb 24, 2007)

go for it!  and come back and post before/after pics for us when you're done!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 27, 2007)

picture#1....... that color will look amazing on u.  and i really like the cut u picked out


----------



## user79 (Mar 3, 2007)

****I got my hair done! Update with pics****

Wooo got my hair done today. Will you believe the process took a whopping 4 1/2 hours???!!! That's because my roots were a different colour than the rest, so he had to basically bleach the end parts, and then did a whold head of foils with each foil varying in colour (so that it looks natural) and he did teeny little strands for the highlights. I didn't want any chunky highlights so it took ages. Then he cut my hair and took off a good couple of inches in the back. It looks so much more full and thick now. I am really really happy with it. I took some preliminary pics, will get some more tomorrow in natural daylight, it's hard to tell the actual colour from these pics with flash inside. It pretty much looks like the 1st Jessica Alba pic I posted, with her updo from behind.
































I'm super happy. I love the cut and I am so glad I don't have tripple colour hair anymore and a mass of gross dark hair on the bottom.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 3, 2007)

oh. my. God. That's fantastic.WOW.


----------



## Bee (Mar 3, 2007)

You know, I got a very "Angelina Jolie" vibe from that hair.
Full, good body (I don't know if that's the proper way to translate it to english, but anyway), it's not all over your face (which wouldn't have a point, you have great features), really sexy without being porn star-ish. I'm loving it. 
Damn I wish I was naturally straight (I'm a L'oreal Straight haha) and could pull off something like that.


----------



## ette (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow! I think it flatters you much better than the hair you used to have...not that it was bad, this is just incredible!!


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey, it's not so bad after all!! I had difficulties to imagine the final result on you because of the orignal dark hair, but it really suits you. 
And you seem so happy with your new hair on your pics, that is cute


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 4, 2007)

it looks so pretty!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 6, 2007)

U loooook freaking amazing!


----------



## Janice (Mar 6, 2007)

Agreed, you look more amazing than ever with the new hair!


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 9, 2007)

the layers look great on you!


----------



## kaneda (Mar 9, 2007)

I love LOVE the colour.  Looks great on you!


----------

